# History of Theology (Historical Theology)



## eqdj (Apr 30, 2010)

What would you recommend on History of Theology? Berkhof "History of Christian Doctrines"? Cunningham "Historical Theology"? Shedd "History of Christian Doctrine)?

Thanks!


----------



## Wayne (Apr 30, 2010)

Wm. Cunningham. Decidedly.


----------



## DMcFadden (Apr 30, 2010)

Cunningham, in my opinion, of the ones listed.

If you want to bring it up to date a bit:
*History of Christian Thought*, Jonathan Hill
*A History of Christian Thought *(3 vols), Justo Gonzalez
*Historical Theology: An Introduction*, Alister McGrath

Gonzalez is to be read with an appreciation for his bias.


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Apr 30, 2010)

Are any of these available in free digital copies?


----------



## DMcFadden (Apr 30, 2010)

I doubt it. All under copyright.


----------



## eqdj (Apr 30, 2010)

I ordered Cunningham and Robert Letham "The Westminster Assembly: Reading Its Theology in Historical Context"
Westminster Bookstore - Reformed Books - Low Prices - Flat Fee UPS Shipping - 9780875526126 - The Westminster Assembly: Reading Its Theology in Historical Context (Westminster Assembly and the Reformed Faith) (Paperback) by Robert Letham

Thanks!


----------



## cih1355 (Apr 30, 2010)

Has anyone ever heard of Phillip Cary? He has a lecture series called, "History of Christian Theology" which can be purchased from the Teaching Company.

Here is the link to that set of lectures:
History of Christian Theology


----------



## jambo (May 1, 2010)

Cunningham's 2 volume work would be my recommendation, although I also like JND Kelly's "Early Christian Doctrines". Berkhof as a relatively shorter work gives the general overview. You could read Berkhof and fill in the gaps with Cunningham.


----------



## Wayne (May 1, 2010)

Cunningham's work is online--

Vol. 1 - http://tinyurl.com/24f9o28

Vol 2. - http://tinyurl.com/27jkuku


----------



## Casey (May 1, 2010)

Jaroslav Pelikan, _The Christian Tradition_ (in 5 vol.s), goes from the ancient to the modern church. About $15 per volume.


----------



## Casey (May 1, 2010)

DMcFadden said:


> *History of Christian Thought*, Jonathan Hill
> 
> Gonzalez is to be read with an appreciation for his bias.


So should Hill. Hill spends about as much time describing a theologian's teaching as he does blurting out his own superficial critiques.


----------



## Wannabee (May 1, 2010)

_The Story of Christian Theology_ by Roger E. Olson might be a consideration. I don't know how it stands up to the others because I've only read Justo, which is simply different.

If part of this is an effort to understand the development of thought I'd also recommend Sproul's _The Consequences of Ideas_.


----------



## Casey (May 2, 2010)

Wayne said:


> Cunningham's work is online--
> 
> Vol. 1 - http://tinyurl.com/24f9o28
> 
> Vol 2. - http://tinyurl.com/27jkuku


Are these links working?


----------



## R. Scott Clark (May 2, 2010)

Westminster Seminary California clark

In our beginning course we use:

Bengt Hagglund, History of Theology, trans. G. J. Lund, repr. (St Louis: Concordia, 1968).


----------



## Wayne (May 2, 2010)

Casey:

Not sure why the tiny urls don't work, but just go to GoogleBooks and use the advanced search engine. You'll find them.


----------

